# how do you fish for buffalo?



## ronniewelsh

how do you fish for buffalo?


----------



## big-john

A #4 hook and as little weight as you can get away with(I just use small split shots or nothing if I can get away with it).


IMO they seem to not like the feel of mono ,when I used mono I had to keep the line weight low or it would seriously reduce the number of bites I got but the good news is they seem completely oblivious to braided lines. if you use mono I'd stay under 10lb test,if you use braided don't worry about it ,just make sure you set your drag so you don't straiten the small hook

They will take any bait you can catch carp on, I've always used kernel corn but someone here was saying whole kernel corn will kill small catfish. Dough balls made from Special K and red soda is a popular bait. I was also reading an article about buffalo not too long ago and they were using horse feed creep pellets that they would attach to the hook with small rubber-bands.

They respond very well to chum . 

Sight fishing for them can be a bunch of fun.


Good luck


----------



## Sunbeam

My son in Austin has been observing the carp fishermen in the big annual tournament they have there on Lady Bird.
He said they use a dough ball that is actually boiled like dumpling. They are called "boilies."
Very tough so it has a thread run through it and is secured to the small circle hook below the curve.
The idea is the carp or buffalo will suck the bait in and gets the bare hook in its mouth and is caught trying to expel it.
I found many sites with info on Google.
Never tried it but the boy said it is the bait of choice by the pros.

Here is a C&P from one site. Sort of makes our old cereal and Big Red old school.
*The Biollix*








This is a totally unique mix unlike anything else currently available. The key ingredient is a bio-active meat protein extract which, when combined with rennet casein, caseinate, selected carbohydrates, liver powder and a subtle blend of stimulating L-aminos, creates a totally attractive, highly digestible bait. Additional built-in attraction comes in the form of our own individual Spicy Beef Extract along with selected vitamins and minerals. There is so much that is 'different' about the Biollix that it is an ideal choice for use on any pressured day-ticket water that has been bombarded with the more popular fishmeal and birdfood baits.

http://www.nutrabaits.net/base_mixes.html


----------



## Bayou RedFish

My dad told me when I was a kid they used a cotton ball with vanilla extract on to catch um.lol I never seen one caught but thats what he said


----------



## big-john

Sunbeam said:


> My son in Austin has been observing the carp fishermen in the big annual tournament they have there on Lady Bird.
> He said they use a dough ball that is actually boiled like dumpling. They are called "boilies."
> http://www.nutrabaits.net/base_mixes.html


I'm trying to find the recipe I had for the boiled dough ball from a field and stream magazine about 35 years ago...all I can remember is it had strawberry gelatin in the mix and if you cooked them right the balls would bounce..lol. If I find it I'll post it.


----------



## Bottomsup

I know Frosted Flakes and Big red work well. What I wouldnt believe if I hadnt done it my self was to catch two buffalo on the same trip on a Little Fishy jig sold at Walmart. We were white bass fishing on the river in March while the spawn was full blown. I caught two Buffalo on these jigs and not by snagging them. They both had the hook in their mouth. Talk about a fight with a light spinning rod and 4lb line.


----------



## obiewan57

I make my bait, it is very complicated, but works very well. Some of ingredients are, big red, oatmeal, molasses, corn, cottonseed meal, ground up catfish food, bran flakes, and a few other items. My recipe makes about 4 gallons, put it in hamburger size patties and freeze in wax paper.

I use a 4x strong treble that will not straighten easy, and I use a size 8 or size 10 hook. Braid, Power Pro for me, gives you great sensitivity to feel the bite. Use a leader, try different lengths. Sometimes too long a leader and they will suck the bait off without feeling the bite. use as small a sinker as you can use. In a lake you can use a pretty small sinker, fishing in a current, like below a dam, you will need a little heavier sinker. The bite will sometimes be undetectable to the feel, but detectable by watching the tip of the rod move (sometimes just vibrate differently).
Even a 30#er, might bite lighter than a 4 inch bluegill.

I have caught as many as 35 in a morning, up to 33#. The same bait will catch carp too. I once caught 40 catfish on the same bait while fishing for carp.
If you latch onto a carp or buffalo, hang on, have your drag set so you can enjoy the rodeo. Both species make excellent cut bait for jug lines for blue and channel cats.

A wet buffalo will scale very easily, just using your finger nails. Let the fish lay on the bank and dry a little bit, you better have something like a strong spoon to scrape the scales off with. Meat of the carp has more blood in it, Buffalo is whiter meat, both have lots of bones, both can be frozen until you go jug line fishing.

Chum, sour grain or range cubes are good attractants. Range cubes have molasses in them and they love the sweetness.

Good luck, if it is fight you want, give it a try. Light tackle, with correct line and drag set is a ball.


----------



## big-john

Found the picture from the aticle about the guy using horse feed creep and rubber bands to catch buffalo. I've never tried it but it looks interesting.


----------



## ronniewelsh

*WoW !what a great response!*

Thank all of yall for all of the tips.Whats ironic is I have caught quite a few buffalo on my lines up at harmon creek and I always just released them thinkin they werent good for anything.I never knew I was throwin away good catfish bait!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

*Buffalo*

I use a Sharps 45-70.:cheers:


----------



## jdot7749

Hoop net


----------



## ronniewelsh

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> I use a Sharps 45-70.:cheers:


LOL


----------



## shadslinger

I bet that range cube rubber band trick is good, they really come around a bunch of baited range cubes.


----------



## Sunbeam

I have thought about this for several days. I know I am a smart Alec at times but I just got to quote Roger Miller:

You can't roller skate in a buffalo herd....
You can't roller skate in a buffalo herd....
You can't roller skate in a buffalo herd....
But you can be happy if you have a mind to......


----------



## obiewan57

Poo Do Do Dupi Do


----------

